# Ideas for CCTV in remote location. Need to catch person.



## DollyDolls (18 December 2014)

I need some advice on remote cctv systems. 

I have a field where I recently moved my horses to. I have fenced off the footpath to prevent my horsesIintimidating walkers and likewise walkers straying from the path.

Apparently this has annoyed someone and this evening the fencing energiser has been disconnected. 

I am extremely worried that my horses will go through the fence and cause themselves injury. 

Does anyone know of a suitable camera that can be used in a remote rural location which will give me a degree of night vision and find out who the culprit is.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 December 2014)

Mmmm, difficult one this. 

Granted that its difficult to judge a situation without knowing all the facts: have you ensured that you've left enough room on the footpath for the walkers to go along it??? I don't know what the legalities of what sort of area you need to leave for a footpath are in this sort of situation, so wonder whether it may be worth checking with your local council?? Just to cover yourself.

Is there somewhere else where you can situate the energiser? My concern would be that if it is somewhere where a walker, say, can access it to switch it off, then it could easily be stolen. Perhaps you could hide it away somewhere??

Um, the other thing that occurs to me is that, as you are fencing near a public footpath, you might need to erect a sign basically saying "danger, electric fence" or similar wording??

I'd consult your local parish councillor about this - you need to be sure of your distances, areas, and legalities: and if you can, get them on your side, before a user of the footpath goes grousing to them.


----------



## Moya_999 (18 December 2014)

DollyDolls said:



			I need some advice on remote cctv systems. 

I have a field where I recently moved my horses to. I have fenced off the footpath to prevent my horsesIintimidating walkers and likewise walkers straying from the path.

Apparently this has annoyed someone and this evening the fencing energiser has been disconnected. 

I am extremely worried that my horses will go through the fence and cause themselves injury. 

Does anyone know of a suitable camera that can be used in a remote rural location which will give me a degree of night vision and find out who the culprit is.
		
Click to expand...


 Not knowing the full layout  can you run a strand of tape into the field away from the path and turn it on there so whoever it is cannot get access or see the energizer?

 The power will run down this strand and onto the rest of it.


----------



## Orangehorse (18 December 2014)

The Parish Clerk might know, but best to directly contact your local County Council Public Rights of Way department.  You need to leave 1 metre path width for a footpath.

Regarding the battery, in our experience it will get stolen.  Amazing what people will do - carry a worn out battery across 3 fields just because it is there!   Our solution was to paddlock it into a large feed bin.  Don't know about a battery camera - but there are lots of gadgets around now that you might be able to find something.


----------



## DollyDolls (18 December 2014)

To clarify, footpath runs diagonally across field.  I have therefore sacrificed about 1/3 of the field to allow the true path and then written off the rest.
Again, I have allowed 2m extra from the true footpath and the fence. 

I'm after sourcing some sort of motion activated camera to find out who is interfering with the energiser. 
Ps. There is a risk of theft and want to use a camera to deter that too


----------



## Dunlin (19 December 2014)

Something like this is obviously top notch but it will cost you!

http://www.equicom.co.uk/outdoor-battery-cctv-camera-898-p.asp

As for hiding it, do you have any tree's? Anywhere you could put a bird box and paint it dark green?

The police down here will come out for free and advise you on security, they did for us and recommended Maplins for security CCTV and told us where and where not we could put up cameras, we have got a camera now, a wireless one but we are lucky in that the receiver goes in the tack room and runs off the mains as it's only 20 metres away from the field. So maybe worth a call to the local station and see what they say.


----------



## D66 (19 December 2014)

we have a similar situation.  The fence runs alongside the footpath but we can move the ends of the fence to allow the walkers to use one side and the horses the other, and swap over when necessary.  It is requirement to have yellow signs on the fence and we have buried a lead-out cable just under the turf so we can keep the energiser in the nearby barn.  It is mains so gives a good kick.

As to finding the culprit, I'd just ask around - pub, post office, postman.  Say that it is dangerous to the horses if not charged, and the message will get around. 

Oh, and leave a polite, laminated notice on the battery.


----------

